# Handheld "Blue" Laser Module review



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 25, 2009)

*HANDHELD BLUE (VIOLET-EMITTING) LASER MODULE*

{This post contains at least 60 images; dial-up users please allow for plenty of load time.}
Somebody set up us the bomb.





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Handheld Blue (violet-emitting) Laser Module, retail $149.00
Manufactured by: (Unknown)
Last updated 06-04-09
*







(In reference to the small box I received from C. K. at 11:57am PDT on 03-23-09):
{_sung like the Foreigner song "Feels Like the First Time"_}





The Handheld "Blue" Laser Module is only the second commercial application of the much vaunted Blu-ray diode laser in a pointing device; this was the first, introduced in mid-2007.

The word "Blue" is in quotation marks, because this laser actually outputs radiation that I would call "violet"; measured spectrographically at 405.6nm. That's why I call it the "*Handheld Blue (violet-emitting) Laser Module*" on this website.

And the reason that I call it a "module" and not a "pointer" is because you cannot (by law) call a laser a "pointer" if its output power exceeds 4.99mW - this laser "module" clocks in at 15.50mW. Therefore, I cannot call it a "pointer" even if it looks like one, operates like one, and smells like one; I have to call it a "module", a "device", or even a "thing" - but calling this product a "Handheld Blue (violet-emitting) Laser Thing" just doesn't sound right...so "Module" it is.
















To get the laser to turn on, first be certain that there is are a pair of AAA cells installed. If there isn't, then install them (see directly below), and _THEN_ you can go irradiate something.





Press & hold down the button on the barrel for as long as you want or need the laser spot, and release pressure on the button to turn the laser back off.








To change the batteries in this blue (violet) laser module, just unscrew the laser at the halfway point, and set the front half aside (****DO NOT**** huck it into a cave or an open-pit zinc or cobalt mine!!!



), dump the dead batteries into your hand, and drop them into the nearest garbage can - or the dead battery box, if your community has a battery reclamation program in place. Yes, some communities really *DO* have battery reclamation programs!!!





Insert two new AAA cells into the barrel, button-end (+) positive first. This is the opposite of how batteries are installed in most flashlights, so please pay attention to polarity here.

Screw the front half of the laser back on, and be done with it.
Aren't you glad you didn't chuck the front part of the laser into a mine now?





This is opposite of how the batteries are installed in most flashlights, so please pay attention to polarity here.

Current usage measures 77.9mA on my DMM's 400mA scale.







This is a self-contained laser module, and not a flashlight meant to be carried around, thrashed, trashed, and abused - so I won't try to drown it in the toliet tank, bash it against a steel rod or against the concrete floor of a patio, let my mother's big dog's ghost or my sister's kitty cats spring a leak (uranate) on it, run over it with a 450lb Celebrity motorised wheelchair, stomp on it, use a medium ball peen hammer in order to bash it open to check it for candiosity, fire it from the cannoñata, drop it down the top of Mt. Erupto (I guess I've been watching the TV program "Viva Piñata" too much again



- candiosity is usually checked with a laser-type device on a platform with a large readout (located at Piñata Central {_aka. "Party Central"_}), with a handheld wand that Langston Lickatoad uses, or with a pack-of-cards-sized device that Fergy Fudgehog uses; the cannoñata (also located at Piñata Central) is only used to shoot piñatas to piñata parties away from picturesque Piñata Island, and Mt. Erupto is an active volcano on Piñata Island), send it to the Daystrom Institute for additional analysis, or perform other indecencies on it that a flashlight might have to have performed on it. So this section of the web page will be ****SIGNIFICANTLY**** more bare than this section of the web page on a page about a flashlight.

This is a directly-injected laser though, who's active components are the inverter circuit, the laser diode, and the collimating lens. So it should withstand accidents better than a DPSS (diode pumped solid state) laser - the type of laser assembly found in yellow (593.5nm), green (532nm) and blue (473nm) laser pointers. These lasers have several additional components (crystals, filters, etc.) in the optical train, and you can knock them out of alignment by doing little more than looking at them the wrong way. And if any of these components are knocked out of whack, you'll no longer get your yellow, green, or blue laser beam.




Though you still do not want to intentionally drop your blue laser module because it's a precision optical instrument.

****EXTREMELY IMPORTANT!!!****
Even though this laser is not that far into CDRH Class IIIb territory, the photons generated by it are much higher in energy than the photons generated by a red laser of equivalent power, so you definitely do not want to shine it into your eyes, other people's eyes, pets' eyes, for that matter, the eyes of any person or animal you encounter.



Eye damage can occur faster than the blink reflex can protect them, regardless of what species' eyes you irradiate with this laser. So just don't do it.




And fer chrissakes (and for heaven sakes and for Pete sakes and for your sakes too) do not shine this laser at any vehicle, whether ground-based like a motorcycle, car, or truck, or air-based like a helicopter, airplane, or jet. And if you shoot it at a person in the dark and he turns out to be a police officer, he may think he's being targeted, unholster (pull out) his gun, and hose you down with it.

*EXTREMELY, VERY, SUPER DOOPER IMPORTANT!!!*
I know I just said this, but it bears repeating: You *MUST NOT* shine it in your eyes, not even when the unit's batteries have pooped out and it is below lasing threshold!!!!!!!!! You will have bright, long-lasting (several days!!!) afterimages if you do!!! The human eye was not designed for wavelengths much below 420nm in the blue-violet region of the spectrum.

This laser is sold as a CW (continuous wave) laser; even though there is a DC-DC inverter in it to boost the ~3.0 volts from the batteries to the ~5.0 volts that the Blu-Ray laser diode expects, not one iota of pulsed or QCW (quasi-CW) behaviour is evident - not even on an oscilloscope. So it is indeed true CW.








Beam photograph of this unique laser on the test target at 12".
That white & blue color does not really exist; the spot appears to be a very deep royal purple to the eye.
Digital cameras have a tough time at these wavelengths.

And yes, I know that the colors purple and violet are two different critters, but the phrase "royal violet"
would not make very much sense; however, most everybody knows what "royal purple" looks like.

Purple is a mixture of red & blue; violet is a spectral color, encompassing wavelengths of ~390nm to ~410nm.

Measures *15.50mW* on a laser power meter specifically designed for this purpose.
With the end cap removed, power output measures *15.53mW*.






Beam photograph of this unique laser (in near-total darkness this time) on the test target at 12".






Beam photograph on a wall at ~10'.
Again, that white & blue color does not really exist.

Those colored graphics toward the left are my "Viva Piñata" posters, and that clock on the right that looks like a gigantic wristwatch is my Infinity Optics Clock.
You may also be able to see one of my SpongeBob SquarePants plush (Squidward Tentacles) and a Digimon plush (Greymon). Normally, a Patrick Star plush (from SpongeBob) would be hanging next to Squidward, but he was down here at the spectrometer for a test of his own.










Beam photograph (in near-total darkness this time) on a wall at ~10'.






This is the pocket clip.
Note that it reads "*LASER POINTER*"; this is a rather severe no-no considering the power output of this module.











Spectrographic analysis of the Blu-ray laser diode in this product.
Wavelength appears to be ~405nm, which is well within specification for the type of laser diode used in this laser.







Same as above; but spectrometer's response narrowed to a band between 390nm and 420nm.
This shows that the wavelength is in fact 405.6nm - pretty much exactly where it ought to be!!!







Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the white part of the shirt of a SpongeBob SquarePants plush (stuffed critter) when irradiated with this laser.







Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the pink body of a Patrick Star plush (stuffed critter) when irradiated with this laser.







Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the white part of the eyes of a Squidward Tentacles plush (stuffed critter) when irradiated with this laser.







Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of a uranated* glass marble when irradiated with this laser.


***_"Uranated" - infused with an oxide of uranium, **NOT** pissed on.




Commonly referred to as "Vaseline glass" because it has
a distinct pale yellow-green color when not being irradiated._

Note spelling: "ur*A*nated", not "ur*E*nated","ur*I*nated",
"ur*O*nated", "ur*U*nated", or sometimes "ur*Y*nated". 






Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of a piece of green acrylic when irradiated with this laser.






Fluorescence of the outer casing of the AB Moonbeams Nightlight when irradiated with this laser.






Fluorescence of a bottle of green glow powder when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the red body of an interactive Guilmon toy when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the outer casing of a Tektite Mark-Lite Fire Fly when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the outer casing of a Eflare HZ530 Beacon when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the teeth of a Plankton plush (stuffed critter) when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the red boxing gloves of a Togemon plush when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the red "petals" of a Palmon plush when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of a Koromon plush when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of an Impmon plush when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of a Terriermon plush when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the red markings on the paws of a Gatomon plush when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of a Gomamon plush when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the charging base for the Radio Control Hopper Fly Helicopter when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of a Calumon plush when irradiated with this laser.
Crystal matrix activate!!!



(.WAV sound file; 4,586,872 bytes; runtime (playing time) 0:52)
The contents of this sound file are as follows:
{_male voice_} Digi modify....{_Takato_} DIGI MODIFY!!! MA-TRIX DIGIVOLUTION!!!...{_Calumon_} Crystal matrix activate!...{_female computer voice_} Matrix digivolution...{_music plays_}...Growlmon digivolve to...{_more music plays_}...Wargrowlmon!






Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the beak of a Biyomon plush when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the green part of a Gyromax R/C car's remote control when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of a tritium "EXIT" sign when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of the orange frames of Edmunds Scientific diffraction glasses when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of bleached white paper when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the handle of the screwdriver included with the Flying ''Frack'' R/C Helicopter when irradiated with this laser.






Fluorescence of the red body of a Cliplight 'Vector 7' Rechargeable UV LED Light when irradiated with the this laser.






Fluorescence of a Commercial Electric CFL bulb when irradiated with this laser.
Spectrometer's response narrowed to pinpoint peak phosphor fluorescence wavelength.






Fluorescence of a Commercial Electric CFL bulb when irradiated with this laser.






Fluorescence of the orange mesh fabric a VestLED when irradiated with the this laser.






Fluorescence of the greenish-yellow safety stripes on a VestLED when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the green lanyard included with the ICON Rogue 1 Flashlight (2) when irradiated with this laser.






Fluorescence of the green "dots" on the Infinity Optics Clock when irradiated with this laser.






Fluorescence of the magenta hands of the Infinity Optics Clock when irradiated with this laser.






Fluorescence of the orange part of a large plastic clip when irradiated with this laser.






Fluorescence of the green part of a large plastic clip when irradiated with this laser.






Fluorescence of the phosphor of a Nichia NSPWR70CSS-K1 LED when irradiated with this laser.

USB2000 spectrometer graciously donated by P.L.






Beam cross-sectional analysis with beam widened (x-axis).





Beam cross-sectional analysis with beam widened (y-axis).

These charts show the somewhat ovoid beam profile;
this is consistent with directly-injected diode lasers.

_Images made using the ProMetric System by Radiant Imaging._









​
*TEST NOTES*:
Test unit was purchased on 03-10-09, and was received at 10:57am PDT on 03-23-09.

I have decided to rate this wonderful little laser five full stars ****RIGHT NOW**** and give it a place in my website's Trophy Case!!!




If something happens down the road, I can always derate it if necessary.



*UPDATE:* 00-00-00






_*PROS*_:
Color is very radiant & unusual for a handheld laser
Uses inexpensive and readily available batteries
Color is very radiant an unu...o wait, I said that already!!!






_*CONS*_:
Just the usual suspects for laser modules/pointers - nothing that affects rating





*
MANUFACTURER: Unknown 
PRODUCT TYPE: Violet-emitting laser module 
LAMP TYPE: Sony Blu-ray laser diode 
No. OF LAMPS: 1 
BEAM TYPE: Very narrow spot — it's a laser, remember?




SWITCH TYPE: Momentary on/off button on barrel 
CASE MATERIAL: (I believe) aluminum-covered brass 
BEZEL: Metal; laser & lens recessed into its end 
BATTERY: 2x AAA cells 
CURRENT CONSUMPTION: 77.9mA 
WATER RESISTANT: Light splatter-resistant at maximum
SUBMERSIBLE: For Pete sakes NO!!! 
ACCESSORIES: 2xAAA cells, lidded presentation/storage case 
WARRANTY: 1 year 



PRODUCT RATING:
*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 3, 2009)

*BTTT* (*B*ash *T*uba *T*uba *T*uba {_O NOOO!!!!! Now I'm beating the living tweedle out of a poor defenseless musical instrument YET AGAIN!! And that tuba player had such fan-freakin-tastic embouchure (pronounced as though it were spelled "ombusher") too!!! _})
Performed spectroscopy of the fluorescence of two products (Plankton and Togemon plushes) when irradiated with this laser.


----------



## john lawson (Apr 3, 2009)

nice review i have assembled about 10 lasers like this one 
I use a newish host with the phr 803 diode mine run at 120-150 ma usually putting out 100-140 mw some are fixed but my favorate is a chrome fixed focus unit


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 4, 2009)

*BTTT* (*B*ash *T*ambourine *T*ambourine *T*ambourine {_O NOOO!!!!! Now I'm beating the living tweedle out of a poor defenseless musical instrument YET AGAIN!! And that tambourine player had such fan-freakin-tastic embouchu...*O WAIT!!!* Tambourine players do not use embouchure!!! _})
Performed spectroscopy of the fluorescence of Palmon and Koromon plushes when irradiated with this laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 5, 2009)

*BTTT* (*B*lowup *T*able *T*able *T*able {_O NOOO!!!!! Now I'm destroying a poor defenseless dining room table! And the table wasn't even set yet!!! _})
Performed spectroscopy of the fluorescence of Impmon and Terriermon plushes when irradiated with this laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 6, 2009)

*BTTT* (*B*ash *T*ambourine *T*ambourine *T*ambourine {_O NOOO!!!!! Now I'm beating the living tweedle out of a poor defenseless musical instrument YET AGAIN!! You're putting too much pressure on the mouthpiece. Relax the embouchu...*O WAIT!!!* Tambourine players do not use embouchure!!! _})
Performed spectroscopy of the fluorescence of Gatomon and Gomamon plushes when irradiated with this laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 7, 2009)

*BTTT* (*B*eatup *T*inkerbell *T*inkerbell *T*inkerbell {_O NOOO!!!!! Now I'm beating the living tweedle out of a poor defenseless fairy tale fairy!! You're putting too much pressure on the mouthpiece. Relax the embouchu...*O WAIT!!!* People who play fairies as musical instruments do not use embouchure!!! _})
Performed spectroscopy of the fluorescence of Calumon and Biyomon plushes plus the charging base for the Radio Control Hopper Fly Helicopter when irradiated with this laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 8, 2009)

*BTTT* (*B*eatup *T*ubular *T*ubular *T*ubular {_O NOOO!!!!! Now I'm beating the living tweedle out of a poor defenseless tubular...something or other...hmmm, now how can you destroy a "tubular"?




Performed spectroscopy of the fluorescence of a Gyromax remote control and a tritium "EXIT" sign when irradiated with this laser._


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 9, 2009)

*BTTT* (*B*ash *T*ambourine *T*ambourine *T*ambourine {_O NOOO!!!!! Now I'm beating the living tweedle out of a poor defenseless musical instrument *YET AGAIN!!!* And that tambourine player had such horrible, lousy, awful embouchu...*O WAIT!!!* Tambourine players do not use embouchure!!! _})
Performed spectroscopy of the fluorescence of bleached white paper, the orange frames of Edmunds Scientific diffraction glasses, and the handle of the small screwdriver furnished with the Flying ''Frack'' R/C Helicopter when irradiated with this laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 10, 2009)

*BTTT* (*B*ash *T*ripod *T*ripod *T*ripod {_O NOOO!!!!! Now I'm beating the living tweedle out of a poor helpless innocent defenseless camera stabilisation device *AGAIN!!!* _})
Performed spectroscopy of the fluorescence of the red body of a Cliplight 'Vector 7' Rechargeable UV LED Light and two spectrographic analyses of a CFL bulb when irradiated with this laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 11, 2009)

*BTTT* (*B*ash *T*uner *T*uner *T*uner {_O NOOO!!!!! Now I'm beating the living tweedle out of a poor helpless innocent defenseless television station finding device_}
Performed spectroscopy of the fluorescence of the orange mesh fabric and the greenish-yellow safety stripes of a VestLED when irradiated with this laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 12, 2009)

*BTTT* (*B*ash *T*uba *T*uba *T*uba {_O NOOO!!!!! Now I'm beating the living tweedle out of a poor helpless innocent defenseless musical instrument *YET AGAIN!!!*_ And that tuba player had such fan-freakin-tastic ombusher too!!!




Performed spectroscopy of the fluorescence of the green lanyard included with the ICON Rogue 1 Flashlight (2) when irradiated with this laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 13, 2009)

*BTTT* (*B*ash *T*una *T*una *T*una {_O NOOO!!!!! Now I'm beating the living tweedle out of a poor helpless innocent defenseless fish!!! O WAIT!!! If you've ever had a tuna sandwich, you've eaten dead fish!!!_}




Performed spectroscopy of the fluorescence of the hands and "dots" in the Infinity Optics Clock when irradiated with this laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 4, 2009)

*BTTT:* Added a spectrographic analysis of the phosphor cap of a Nichia NSPWR70CSS-K1 white LED when irradiated with this laser.


----------

